# Big Top of the Bizarre 2017 (circus / carnival theme)



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Indulge me while I make a post devoted my party for 2017!! While last year was our first big party, it was just a general spooky Halloween theme, and it was GREAT!! But this year I feel like we pulled off a pretty spectacular and magical circus themed party!!
We had 2 ish main rooms, a 3rd that was where most of food was (our house is ooen concept floor plan)
Room 1- when you first come inside - is literally a circus tent . 
Room 2- have go through room 1 or faux room 3 (dining room) to get to. Room 2 had tons of flag bunting garland from ceiling and 3 games - duck pond (throw a glow hoop on the duck inside a black kiddie pool with water and yellow float ducks), basketball game, ring toss which caught the rings on zombie hands and feet (naturally, I forgot to get a good photo of, but essentially was a sheet of plywood with 5 hand/feet hung on it, plywood was spray painted multi colored in no pattern; really just using up all my remaining spray paint colors .
Room 3 (faux room)- dining room area. Where nacho bar was set up. Also had some vintage footage from circuses playing , projected on a screen. A DIY jack in box was here too

Ticket booth - made from Appliance box. You can't tell from photo, but lit sign in the ground says "Opens at nightfall, closes at dawn" - a nod to The Night Circus

Fortune teller booth - made from 2 appliance boxes. Looks much better in person (flash is too much in the photo!) we had a blue light in the box on the floor that illuminated the area behind the lady, looked awesome in person. I found printable tarot cards that were on the table in her booth and in her hand  The Lady is from Oriental Trading (last year )

I made the invites and they were truly a labor of love !! Love how they turned out - each one was original . 

Next year I think we will take a break from hosting a party, and will just do a reeeeallly decorated porch 

Thanks for taking a look and tolerating my post !  

Hope y'all enjoy and that it provides inspiration !!!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Your house looked great!


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

I know I am late to reply, got caught up in life and wasn't on until today!
Thank you so much, I apprecaite that!

(and now being back on this group makes me second guess my decision to only decorate my porch this year!!)


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Umm, how did I miss this? That is unreal, I LOVE IT! Awesome job, it looks so cool and a little creepy.
I might not take it down.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

mrincredibletou said:


> Umm, how did I miss this? That is unreal, I LOVE IT! Awesome job, it looks so cool and a little creepy.
> I might not take it down.


Hey!
Thanks so much!!! 
I am frustrated with myself that I didn't get a photo of the duck toss game (wading pool painted black with glow necklaces as the toss rings onto ducks) or the zombie ring toss (plywood with various skelly or zombie arms/hands/feet sticking out to throw glow necklaces onto)

I guess I should be glad I managed to snag photos of the cardboard props I made (ticket booth, fortune teller, and jack int he box)


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Love it! Love it all!! 

I am terrible about remembering to take photos during parties and I am constantly mad about it because we've had some really cool costumes, interactions with props that don't get put up or out until right before (so they don't get in the set up photos at all)... 

Remember, even if you only do a porch setup, it's way more than most folks and the TOTs will love it!


----------



## JumbotheClown (Aug 18, 2017)

Both your house and theming is beautiful! I love your use of lighting.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Love it! Yeah, out of all the themes we've done I have to say that the circus theme has been my favorite by far. Such a really fun theme to execute and you did an amazing job. The layout of your home was perfect for a Big Top.


----------

